# Help.



## JOJO-NEEDS-HELP-NOW (Apr 22, 2021)

okay so I bought a round trip , and I can go earlier so I wanted to atleast buy a earlier Amtrak train and miss the first departure train from the round trip. Am I still able to make the round trip return train? Or is that cancelled because I would have missed the first departure train?


----------



## daybeers (Apr 22, 2021)

You need to call 1-800-USA-RAIL and explain the situation. You’ll need to say you’d like to modify reservation to catch an earlier train. Otherwise yes, your return trip will be canceled if you miss your outgoing one. I also would caution that the change in fare to the earlier train might be high, so make sure you need our really want to spend more for an earlier train.

Please don’t hesitate to ask more questions. Good luck!


----------

